# Hoyt Legacy identification



## De_coder (Jun 30, 2018)

I picked up this bow yesterday for a mere $20

I know it's a Hoyt Legacy, but they made a few different sub-models, so I'm trying to identify it, and hopefully find the manual.









Thank you in advance


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Looks like a ProForce with the grip missing. It takes the same grip as a Hoyt Provantage, Hoyt Pro medalist, and the Proline bows


----------



## servingspinner (Dec 28, 2008)

It's hard to tell, could be a specter. The limbs look like they are Supremes.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I agree with John, sure looks like a Proforce riser.
Great deal for 20.00 and it's a Legacy model too.


----------

